# FR: au lieu de



## tanmh

Après cette expression, est-qu'on utilise de (les) ou du? Par exemple, "Utiliser le ventilateur au lieu de le climatiseur" ou "Utiliser le ventilateur au lieu du climatiseur"? 

Merci à tous en avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

On utilise du !


----------



## tanmh

> On utilise du !


 
même si c'est une expression invariable? (comme _beacoup de_)


----------



## geostan

tanmh said:


> même si c'est une expression invariable? (comme _beacoup de_)



au lieu de et beaucoup de suivent le même procédé. S'ils sont suivis de l'article défini, ils se contractent. Donc, _au lieu du/des; beaucoup du/des.
_


----------



## Flore!

geostan said:


> au lieu de et beaucoup de suivent le même procédé. S'ils sont suivis de l'article défini, ils se contractent. Donc, _au lieu du/des; beaucoup du/des.
> _



 C'est vrai. 
Sauf que si "au lieu de" est effectivement très souvent suivi d'un article défini (contracté donc _du/de la/des_), ce n'est pas vraiment le cas de "beaucoup de". 
On obtient donc très souvent :
_Beaucoup *de *climatiseurs sont blanc. _(les climatiseurs ne sont pas définis, on ne sait pas de quels climatiseurs on parle)

Mais : _Beaucoup *des* climatiseurs *de* *cette pièce*_ _sont blancs._(ici "des" est la contraction de "de les", car les climatiseurs sont définis, il s'agit des climatiseurs _de cette pièce_)


----------



## Maurice92

Flore! said:


> C'est vrai.
> Sauf que si "au lieu de" est effectivement très souvent suivi d'un article défini (contracté donc _du/de la/des_), ce n'est pas vraiment le cas de "beaucoup de".
> On obtient donc très souvent :
> _Beaucoup *de *climatiseurs sont blanc. _(les climatiseurs ne sont pas définis, on ne sait pas de quels climatiseurs on parle)
> 
> Mais : _Beaucoup *des* climatiseurs *de* *cette pièce*_ _sont blancs._(ici "des" est la contraction de "de les", car les climatiseurs sont définis, il s'agit des climatiseurs _de cette pièce_)



Je ne suis pas d'accord, on ne dit "beaucoup des climatiseurs";
on dit " beaucoup de climatiseurs" ou "la plupart des climatiseurs".


----------



## itka

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, on ne dit "beaucoup des climatiseurs";
> on dit " beaucoup de climatiseurs" ou "la plupart des climatiseurs".


Mais non, Flore a raison. On peut parfaitement dire "beaucoup des climatiseurs" si, justement, ces climatiseurs sont définis : _ceux qui sont dans cette pièce._
_Beaucoup *des* climatiseurs *de* *cette pièce*_ _sont blancs._
_Beaucoup *des *climatiseurs *fabriqués dans tel pays* (que je ne citerais pas) tombent en panne au cours de la première année._

Dans les deux cas, on pourrait voir réapparaître la préposition de :
_Beaucoup *de ces* climatiseurs...
Beaucoup *de leurs* climatiseurs..._
...ce qui montre bien que le "des" est bien le résultat de la contraction "de + les".


----------



## Maurice92

itka said:


> Mais non, Flore a raison. On peut parfaitement dire "beaucoup des climatiseurs" si, justement, ces climatiseurs sont définis : _ceux qui sont dans cette pièce._
> _Beaucoup *des* climatiseurs *de* *cette pièce*_ _sont blancs._
> _Beaucoup *des *climatiseurs *fabriqués dans tel pays* (que je ne citerais pas) tombent en panne au cours de la première année._
> 
> Dans les deux cas, on pourrait voir réapparaître la préposition de :
> _Beaucoup *de ces* climatiseurs...
> Beaucoup *de leurs* climatiseurs..._
> ...ce qui montre bien que le "des" est bien le résultat de la contraction "de + les".


  Oui, je suis d'accord s'ils sont définis par "cette"


----------



## tanmh

Merci pour ta explication! Il est très claire.


----------



## Nicomon

My 5 cents...

Je suis d'accord avec Flore et itka. _Beaucoup des_ est grammaticalement correct dans les exemples donnés. Sauf qu'à l'oreille, ça m'agace un peu.

Je serais plus portée à dire : _plusieurs/un grand nombre des climatiseurs_

Mais il faut dire que :


> Toutefois, au Québec, _plusieurs_ est aussi employé avec le sens de « beaucoup, un grand nombre de ». Ce sens particulier s’ajoute donc au sens de « un certain nombre », généralisé dans la francophonie.


----------



## radagasty

Flore! said:


> Mais : _Beaucoup *des* climatiseurs *de* *cette pièce*_ _sont blancs._(ici "des" est la contraction de "de les", car les climatiseurs sont définis, il s'agit des climatiseurs _de cette pièce_)


 
Peut-il arriver que les climatiseurs sont défini sans le préciser. Par exemple, peut-on dire simplement: _Beaucoup des climatiseurs sont blancs._

_Beaucoup des climatiseurs sont blancs. _= Many of the air-conditioners are white.

_Beaucoup de climatiseurs sont blancs. = _Many air-conditioners are white.

C'est possible?


----------



## geostan

radagasty said:


> Peut-il arriver que les climatiseurs sont défini sans le préciser. Par exemple, peut-on dire simplement: _Beaucoup des climatiseurs sont blancs._
> 
> _Beaucoup des climatiseurs sont blancs. _= Many of the air-conditioners are white.
> 
> _Beaucoup de climatiseurs sont blancs. = _Many air-conditioners are white.
> 
> C'est possible?



Bien sûr, si le contexte est clair.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Bien sûr, si le contexte est clair.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. À mon avis - comme itka et Flore l'ont précisé - il faut les définir. 
_Beaucoup des climatiseurs vendus en magasin/fabriqués à Trifouilly les Oies, etc._ 
Quoique, encore ici, je préfère_ bon nombre/un grand nombre des/bien des_ ...

- There are many students in this class = Il y a beaucoup d'étudiants dans cette classe.
- Many of those students / many of the students in this class speak French = Beaucoup de ces étudiants/bien des étudiants de cette classe parlent français 
- Many of the students speak French = Bon nombre / un grand nombre / plusieurs des étudiants parlent français. 

Enfin, c'est ce que moi, je dirais.


----------



## itka

> Peut-il arriver que les climatiseurs sont défini sans le préciser. Par exemple, peut-on dire simplement: _Beaucoup des climatiseurs sont blancs._


 Ce n'est pas totalement impossible, si le contexte (dans la réalité) est clair...
Tu es dans un magasin d'électro-ménager, tu regardes les climatiseurs et tu fais ce commentaire à un ami : _"Beaucoup des climatiseurs sont blancs..."_ Il est bien clair que tu parles de ces climatiseurs-là, ceux qui sont devant vous, mais il serait beaucoup plus courant de dire alors : _"Beaucoup *de ces* climatiseurs sont blancs"._


----------



## Thomas1

Grevisse au sujet de beaucoup plus l'article définit :Si l’on veut marquer qu’il s’agit d’une réalité précise et déterminée (notamment par la présence d’un complément ou d’une proposition relative : cf. § 579), du, de la, de l’, des sont réguliers.​Voici un exemple sans complément :Beaucoup des auditeurs étaient cyniques et aigres (id., Chantiers américains, p. 58).​


----------

